

Kickstarter for Minsky: system dynamics modelling (and sanity?) for economics - leoc
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2123355930/minsky-reforming-economics-with-visual-monetary-mo

======
leoc
The Economist's "New Model Army" piece [http://www.economist.com/news/finance-
and-economics/21569752...](http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-
economics/21569752-efforts-are-under-way-improve-macroeconomic-models-new-
model-army) (also mentioned on the Kickstarter page) gives the background to
this.

